# paramedic entrance test



## knxemt1983 (Jul 3, 2007)

well, I go to take my Paramedic entrance exam in a couple days, and was wondering if anyone has any advice to give me, I am studying my old emt book, because it's been almost five years since I even looked at them. I will hopefully be going to Roane State in Tn. So if anyone has been, or knows anything about what I need to review, please let me know.... thanks in advance.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 3, 2007)

I would review basic sciences, mathematics, anatomy & physiology, etc.. as well as your basic EMT. 

R/R911


----------



## knxemt1983 (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah I got some study guides, because I cant find my old emt book. and am reviewing a&p, drug dosages (because ours are all predosed), and the basics sciences.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 3, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## knxemt1983 (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks, I am kinda nervous. I know I know the info, but I get nervous on test, so I am going to be as prepared as possible. thankfully we are having a slow night tonihgt and Ihave gotten alot of studying done.


----------



## RedZone (Jul 4, 2007)

knxemt1983 said:


> well, I go to take my Paramedic entrance exam in a couple days, and was wondering if anyone has any advice to give me, I am studying my old emt book, because it's been almost five years since I even looked at them. I will hopefully be going to Roane State in Tn. So if anyone has been, or knows anything about what I need to review, please let me know.... thanks in advance.



Well, have you been provided with any information as to what you will be tested on?


----------



## knxemt1983 (Jul 4, 2007)

RedZone said:


> Well, have you been provided with any information as to what you will be tested on?


the only thing they told me was that it is basically the state emt exam, which of course covers about evrything the class did, and now only have a day and a a half to study for it.


----------



## RedZone (Jul 4, 2007)

knxemt1983 said:


> the only thing they told me was that it is basically the state emt exam, which of course covers about evrything the class did, and now only have a day and a a half to study for it.



My suggestion here is: question banks.  Since you're on short notice, try the largest book store you can get to and look for EMT books with practice exams.  Maybe someone can offer an online source. 

If you're lucky, you might know an instructor who has a library of relevant study questions.  Maybe your EMS service also does (or can refer you to someone who does)


----------



## knxemt1983 (Jul 10, 2007)

well I guess I worried ove nothing, I took the test last friday and called toda1y to check on the results, and the score was really good... now if hte psych test comes back ok, I dont really know if they are looking for crazy people or not, since ya know all of us in ems are a little bit crazy, lol

thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 10, 2007)

That is great news!! keep us posted!!


----------



## ParamedicDelaware (Jul 17, 2015)

knxemt1983 said:


> well I guess I worried ove nothing, I took the test last friday and called toda1y to check on the results, and the score was really good... now if hte psych test comes back ok, I dont really know if they are looking for crazy people or not, since ya know all of us in ems are a little bit crazy, lol
> 
> thanks for the replies guys


What was on the exam? I am taking it soon to enter the academy.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2015)

Holy thread resurrection batman! Not to sound like a jerk but I very highly doubt that the OP is still around on this site.


----------



## ParamedicDelaware (Jul 17, 2015)

I am new on here and didn't even take notice of the date! thank you for bringing it to my attention!


CALEMT said:


> Holy thread resurrection batman! Not to sound like a jerk but I very highly doubt that the OP is still around on this site.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 17, 2015)

ParamedicDelaware said:


> I am new on here and didn't even take notice of the date! thank you for bringing it to my attention!



No problemo


----------

